# Australian migration agents in kenya



## HKURUGA (Mar 1, 2013)

Kindly assist me. i need to know how many australian migration agents we have in kenya as the one i'm using currently doesn't seem to move with the speed i want. Or i'm i being impatient? Since october 2012 and not even a single step moved. all i hear is'we'll get back to you'. or can i do it on my own. But i'll have logistical problem if i do it on my own. Kindly some one advice urgently. thanks in advance.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

HKURUGA said:


> Kindly assist me. i need to know how many australian migration agents we have in kenya as the one i'm using currently doesn't seem to move with the speed i want. Or i'm i being impatient? Since october 2012 and not even a single step moved. all i hear is'we'll get back to you'. or can i do it on my own. But i'll have logistical problem if i do it on my own. Kindly some one advice urgently. thanks in advance.


What exactly has the agent done so far?

The process is made simple enough that one can do it on their own.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

HKURUGA said:


> Kindly assist me. i need to know how many australian migration agents we have in kenya as the one i'm using currently doesn't seem to move with the speed i want. Or i'm i being impatient? Since october 2012 and not even a single step moved. all i hear is'we'll get back to you'. or can i do it on my own. But i'll have logistical problem if i do it on my own. Kindly some one advice urgently. thanks in advance.


You can do it on your own no need for the agent really. All the documents that you will need will still have to be provided by you then you forward to the agent who will just upload into a system...


----------

